# 30,000+ Miles Club



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Ok, just three days short of Middie's 1 year delivery anniversary, 30,000 miles.

We were on our way to visit family for Memorial Day.









I'll be updating @TeslaMiles of course.

Join the Club, share your stories.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

10 months and 30,000 miles. I’m on my 3rd windshield. People that drive on 80 in NJ can probably feel my pain.🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## oshw (May 9, 2018)

11 months and 38800 miles.
Stone cracked top glass, still to be replaced. 

No major issues, no maintenance.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

oshw said:


> 11 months and 38800 miles.
> Stone cracked top glass, still to be replaced.
> 
> No major issues, no maintenance.


I've met a number of Canadian Model 3 owners at US superchargers, assuming you've probably made a few road trips...


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

8 months, 4,676 miles. I should drive more.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

~8 months, ~19,000km (11,800mi)
...not even close 

I find myself just going for a drive because it's so relaxing. Great audiobook player


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

10 months and around 19,500. No issues, just a few tire rotations done at home.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I have some catching up to do! 26,000 miles in 15 months.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

8 months and 9,202 miles. given that less than half of these miles are from commuting, and haven't taken the car on any 'road trips', this seems pretty much following "you will drive more in a Tesla" theory. (the 9200 miles on my prior car took 13 months to accumulate).


----------



## Deadbattery (May 8, 2017)

Was 27k at 12 months three weeks ago but have been busy this month. as of today 28,600 miles so not TOO far behind you. I am way behind you on the teslamiles list though. @jayLeonard 

I have a pretty long commute but high school baseball player and college search meant loads of roadtrips this year Chicago, Cincinnati, Long Island, Eastern and Western Pensylvania, cape cod, and loads of trips to Boston ( we live in Western MA .... also known as almost to California to the Bostonians) 

other than losing my bumper the car has been flawless, (it is all better now)


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Dr. J said:


> 8 months, 4,676 miles. I should drive more.


OMG, I finally found someone who drives their Tesla less than I do!  I'm at 5,450 miles after nearly 9 months.... and my average weekday loop is about to shrink from ~25 miles to less than 10.

Is there a support group for people like us? A safe space where we can openly acknowledge that we have a problem, and seek the courage to change?


----------



## Deadbattery (May 8, 2017)

Bokonon said:


> OMG, I finally found someone who drives their Tesla less than I do!  I'm at 5,450 miles after nearly 9 months.... and my average weekday loop is about to shrink from ~25 miles to less than 10.
> 
> Is there a support group for people like us? A safe space where we can openly acknowledge that we have a problem, and seek the courage to change?


I think Model S and Xs are barely driven. Before I got the 3 I obsessively checked the used EV CPO listings and was always shocked at the ability to get a 3-4-5 year old car with 16-30k total miles.

Turns out... and WHO KNEW, luxury car buyers have more latitude about where they live and how often they drive.

Have you done a road trip yet? I did Chicago but not with Drive on Nav. it really does change the game.


----------



## orekart (Nov 15, 2018)

Deadbattery said:


> Have you done a road trip yet? I did Chicago but not with Drive on Nav. it really does change the game.


I'm on NV-IL-PA-AZ-CA about 6500mi trip and would agree piloting with NoA overall drives more safety than without autosteer. I have needed to add input to avoid some problem every 70mi or so throughout the trip. NoA does 80% of the work.

Traveling alone I could not safely make this trip at the increased pace I have been if not for the NoA Autosteer features.

Lane Departure Avoidance is new for the return legs of the trip. LDA has tried to kill me a few times, and it's not intuitive how to take control back to correct it. Twice the LDA did what I thought was beneficial out of a dozen or so nuissance activations. I don't mind it but I wish we could have it opt-in until it doesn't suck.


----------



## Deadbattery (May 8, 2017)

orekart said:


> I'm on NV-IL-PA-AZ-CA about 6500mi trip and would agree piloting with NoA overall drives more safety than without autosteer. I have needed to add input to avoid some problem every 70mi or so throughout the trip. NoA does 80% of the work.
> 
> Traveling alone I could not safely make this trip at the increased pace I have been if not for the NoA Autosteer features.
> 
> Lane Departure Avoidance is new for the return legs of the trip. LDA has tried to kill me a few times, and it's not intuitive how to take control back to correct it. Twice the LDA did what I thought was beneficial out of a dozen or so nuissance activations. I don't mind it but I wish we could have it opt-in until it doesn't suck.


Holy crow that is a big trip. I think the most important and hardest thing about road trips is finding the hotel with charging. SO key to an enjoyable trip. Leaving with a full charge means you stop when you want to to eat or whatever and top off while your there.

There is a fatigue benefit to AP, Hard to measure but Some big brain 🧠 will figure it out.

Other annoyance (minor) are the big ((>100 miles) between some superchargers. It means you have to stop to charge with substantial range left. Related, is the routes that are just not possible yet because there are no charging on that route yet.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Deadbattery said:


> Have you done a road trip yet? I did Chicago but not with Drive on Nav. it really does change the game.


Agreed, Autopilot by itself (even without NoA) is a game-changer for road trips... and I can't even imagine how much it helped going all the way to Chicago! My longest trip to date wasn't that long (just a Boston-to-Six Flags day-trip last October), but it was nice to arrive there refreshed, and returning home without getting too annoyed with heavy Sunday-evening traffic on the Pike.

But yeah, I'm dying to go on a longer trip! We're thinking about visiting my in-laws in DC sometime this summer, and if we do, I'm going to propose that my wife and son fly, while I'll drive down (with the dog, so we won't even have to board her). Who knows, if their flight gets delayed by thunderstorms, maybe I'll even get there first!


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

5 Months and 12,250 miles. 

Issues so far:

Squeak / rattle from phone dock tray. Mobile tech fixed with "expensive grease". 
Bluetooth calls poor quality / voice command not recognizing me. Mobile tech fixed by replacing mic. module in headliner. 
Underbody tray ripped off in rain. Tesla canceled service appointment, waiting 3 weeks now with very little response from Tesla and absolutely no ETA. Getting pissed at this point. 

Other thoughts / observations / issues / gripes:

Stock mats not great. Curl up too easily and slide around quite a bit. Going to get some aftermarket ones. 
Ride not great. Have complained about "bouncy" / "pogo" type action. Researching aftermarket springs / hoping MPP Coilovers solve this. 
Miss Apple carplay something fierce. Just had a loaner with it and boy do I miss it. 
Need to do the trunk mod to make it easier to close. Still annoys me. Same with frunk...too hard to shut. 
White interior holding up well even with kids. Minimal maintenance. 
White dash trim looks amazing.....also makes amazing reflections in side windows now that they are tinted. May need to cover with the carbon fiber wrap. 
Carbon fiber wrap on center console a must (or one of the other color choices to your liking). Makes the car 1,000% better than the piano black. If you have any doubts, DO IT NOW! 
Don't find wind noise all that bad, did RPM Tesla roof gasket mod, may add the weatherstripping on the doors to see how that helps. 
NOA still useless to me even on software 16. 
Autopilot in traffic lowers strees immensely. Has helped my commute so, so much (see 12,250 miles in 5 months!). 
Curbed more wheels on this car than in last 20 years combined. Don't understand why I can't seem to figure this car out. Totally my fault though. 
Kids love this thing. 
I love this thing. 
Getting under wife's skin
See a lot more now, but still people ask me to check it out. Just had a guy ask today. Last week someone asked if it was a Porsche. This was amusing since I own two of those in addition to the Tesla, lol. 
Trips from Houston to Dallas show superchargers to be spaced perfectly. Where I would take bio breaks anyway. Hit sustained 137 kW of charging this week and went from 31% to 61% in 11 minutes, and 31% to 77% in 22 minutes! 

All in all, this car is not 100% perfect by any means, but it is really awesome. I've not regretted buying it once.


----------



## orekart (Nov 15, 2018)

Deadbattery said:


> the most important and hardest thing about road trips is finding the hotel with charging. SO key to an enjoyable trip.


The Hotel:








Milliard tri-fold twin 4in mattress, also carrying case for the same. Pillow from Ikea. Halfway decent bedsheets from Walmart. Super comfortable and no issues side-sleeping. Mattress-in-case and pillow take up the entire trunk. With some practice can deploy or stow from inside the vehicle and do not need to access trunk from outside.


----------



## Gunn (Jul 29, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> Is there a support group for people like us? A safe space where we can openly acknowledge that we have a problem, and seek the courage to change?


*Sheepishly raises hand*

Approaching 12 months and '_almost_' 7,500 miles 

The past year has been v.busy with work, 2nd job, 3rd job, family and trying to fit in some fun along the way that I haven't had time for any of the road trips that I want to take  The only real difference in travel since getting the Tesla is that we use it on the weekend now instead of the wife's Toyota.

If it wasn't for that I think my miles would be around 6k...


----------



## ltphoto (Jan 30, 2018)

8 months and 11,728 miles. About 6,100 miles from one long road trip. Gotta find more places to go!


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Birthday tomorrow. 20,500


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

All,

I added more choices to the poll.

In retrospect, I was pretty exclusionary with this post and shouldn't have been.

Glad to see others joining in even if you don't have 30,000+ miles!


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

8 months and 26,000 miles. 11,752 miles of which came on a recently ended road trip.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Bokonon said:


> my average weekday loop is about to shrink from ~25 miles to less than 10.


I "work" at home, and my brand new Tesla was stored for a few weeks in my buddy's rent house garage while my garage was under construction. I finally got tired of not having it, so I pitched an Elon Musk-style Tesla tent in my back yard, piped in juice from my dryer plug, and finally got to drive it regularly. It's a blast just driving to the store. Amazing car.

Been on a couple of road trips--Texas hill country and Arkansas--and we're striking out for Santa Fe on Memorial Day. Should be a good one!


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Dr. J said:


> I "work" at home, and my brand new Tesla was stored for a few weeks in my buddy's rent house garage while my garage was under construction. I finally got tired of not having it, so I pitched an Elon Musk-style Tesla tent in my back yard, piped in juice from my dryer plug, and finally got to drive it regularly. It's a blast just driving to the store. Amazing car.
> 
> Been on a couple of road trips--Texas hill country and Arkansas--and we're striking out for Santa Fe on Memorial Day. Should be a good one!


Further off-topic: the garage turned out nice.
It has a 100-amp subpanel and lots and lots of 120V and two 240V outlets.


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

Dr. J said:


> Santa Fe on Memorial Day


If you're around Santa Fe earlier, there's a Tesla Owners Club meeting Sunday at Gabriels if I'm not mistaken!


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

tencate said:


> If you're around Santa Fe earlier, there's a Tesla Owners Club meeting Sunday at Gabriels if I'm not mistaken!


Looks like fun! But we can't make it due to all the trip prep required to leave early.


----------

